# Jamaican Orange Sea Bass



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2004)

Jamaican Orange Sea Bass

2 tbl allspice berries 
2 x jalapeno or serrano chiles cored, seeded, 
 and minced (more or less to taste) 
3 x garlic cloves minced or pressed 
3 x green onions minced 
1/4 cup freshly-squeezed orange juice 
1 tbl grated orange zest 
1 tbl vegetable oil 
 Salt to taste 
 Freshly-ground black pepper to taste 
1/2 lb sea bass fillets - (to 2 lbs) cut serving portions 

Instructions:
Instructions: Seafood Alternatives: snapper, rockfish, halibut

Finely crush the allspice berries with a mortar and pestle, or grind them in a spice grinder. In a small bowl, combine the allspice with the chiles, garlic, onions, orange juice, orange zest, oil, salt and pepper. Stir to mix well.

Preheat the grill.

Set the sea bass fillets in a shallow dish and lightly spoon the marinade mixture over. Turn the fillets so they are evenly coated in the marinade and set aside for 10 to 15 minutes (chill if the ambient temperature is quite warm).

Put the fish fillets on the hot grill, with the orange slices alongside. Cook until the fish is just opaque through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Turn the orange slices occasionally, so they brown evenly.

Serve the grilled sea bass with grilled orange slices alongside.

This recipe yields 4 servings.

Comments: Based on the classic jerk seasonings, this marinade adds distinctive flavor from orange zest to balance with the zesty spice from fresh chiles. Ground allspice can be used in place of the freshly ground whole berries, but the flavor will not be as pronounced.

A simple salad of cooked rice tossed with black beans, lime juice and minced cilantro is an ideal accompaniment, along with sliced fresh mangoes.


----------

